# Боли в пояснице при наклоне вперед



## Motleybaby (26 Апр 2014)

Добрый день! Надеюсь хоть как то разобраться в причинах моей проблемы.
Девушка, 22 года, хроничеческий тонзиллит, фарингит, за последние пол года перенесла воспаление придатков (январь), апоплексию ячника правого (ноябрь), операция по иссечению хронической анальной трещены (ноябрь), длительное обострение хронического тонзилофарингита (сентябрь-октябрь)
что беспокоит сейчас: с ферваля месяца беспокоит боль в пояснице при наклоне вперед, как будто она деревянная и её приходится растягивать, при нескольких наклонах подряд, боль становится еле ощутимой, так же, она не сильная когда сижу или лежу -встаю и наклоняюсь, но стоит походить даже пару минут и наклониться, опять чувствую себя деревяшкой. боль справа в пояснице когда сажусь. боль эта так же ощущает справа в шее, в плече, немного буд то и река правая устает,в грудном отделе, до того как проколола актовегин, болело сильнее и между лопаток тоже. ощущение что больше болит именно крестцовый отдел и справа, прям вот эта кость что ли. присутствуют ощущения того, что не то что бы немеет правая нога, но то по ней мурашки пройдут, то просто тянет и слабость есть, болит сама ягодица под ней, а ее последние пару недель были ощущения что болит в заднем проходе справа, такая тянущая боль. думала что трещина в месте где вырезали болит, похоже было на спазм сфинктера. была у проктолога, патологий слизистой не выявил, посоветовал сделать мрт поясн.-крест отдела, я сделала и так же сделала снимок грудного отдела. заключение мрт - позвоночник без патологий . я бы и рада радоваться, да В ЧЕМ ЖЕ ТОГДА ПРИЧИНА? 
Была у невролога еще до мрт, сказал что это остеохондроз пояснично грудной, назначил актовегин в/м 2 недели, тексамен, 10 дней, массаж, (смогла только 4 раза сходить) cvn и лазер, опять же, когда есть возможность ходила. от всех этих манипуляций стало легче где то на 30%, но боли то до сих пот есть! МРТ хорошее!
у меня, кстати, есть небольшой сколиоз, но про него невролог ничего не сказалправое плечо чуть ниже, но боли в спине меня никогда не беспокоили. Конечно, я много сидела всегда за компьютером и осанка никогда лебединой не была, а папа мой вообще грешит на диван на котором я сплю, говорит, что все боли от него, это возможно? участковый терапевт говорит о том что я все придумываю и сама себя накручиваю, дала направление к психотерапевту  и сказала что мне нужно ходить на фитнесс ( а я, между прочим им раньше и занималась, до всех этих болячек, т.е. после лета перестала ходить, в основном сижу дома, мало двигаюсь, постоянно болею, какой тут фитнесс,хотя очень хочется((((((делаю лфк раза 2 в день, не чувствую особого эффекта.
такие боли в спине случились через 10 дней после того как меня выписали из больница после воспаления придатков, началось с пульсации в животе где яичники и температуры 37.4, тогда я начала пить противозачаточные, пила всего месяц, тк от них плохо себя чувствовала, думала, что как брошу их спина болеть перестанет, но нет. а еще, мне когда трещину вырезали делали эпидуральную анастезию, это было в ноябре, могло ли это повлиять?я за последние пол года пила много антибиотиков, лекарств, здоровье и иммунитет подорваны, нервная система ни к черту, может и правда это все от стресса или психосоматика? как тогда быть? мне уже кажется что эта боль навечно, уже 3 месяца я с ней хожу. а если это гинекология, то может ли она отдавать в шею? в ногу то понятно...к психотерапевту 8 мая, может она поможет, а так, бегаю по врачам и не вижу конца этому. хоть бы хзнать что это и как лечить, а никто сказать не может.

Может вы мне скажите хотя бы приблизительный вариант происхождения этих болей и можно ли мне ходить в зал? Если это спазм мышц спины, можно ли делать гипперэкстензии для укрепления поясницы? и нужен ли мне массаж? и вообще, может ли стресс или все перенесенные мною операции и болячки за последние пол года привести к таким ощущениям?

под грудным отделом имела ввиду боль под и над лопаткой


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Апр 2014)

Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## La murr (26 Апр 2014)

*Motleybaby*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки и результаты обследования в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Motleybaby (26 Апр 2014)

Выкладываю. Я знаете еще о какой версии подумала? мне гениколог говорила что у меня имеются спайки, т.е. возможно ли такое что боль от спаек отдает в спину и дальше уже спазм распространяется в грудной отдел и в шею? Ранее еще замечала пульсацию то ли в копчике то ли в крестцовом отделе. в последнии дни такого не было, да и на днях у меня была овуляция, я её после воспаления придатков очень четко ощущаю, тянет справа низ живота,  даже когда сажусь или встаю или просто мышцы пресса напрягаю, так вот, после нее давящая и тянущая боль справа в ягодице и заднем проходе практически ушла. иногда все таки тянет если долго стоять или сидеть на мягком. конечно понимаю, что это лучше у гениколога уточнять, но, вдруг это важно..

у меня, к сожалению, на всех окнах решетки) наверное, снимки совсем неудачно вышли..


----------



## La murr (27 Апр 2014)

*Motleybaby*, попробуйте переделать снимки, снимая их на фоне компьютерного монитора, открыв Ворд в режиме веб-документ. Можно снимать фрагментами. Будет гораздо читабельнее.


----------

